

USB drive, OSX thinks its a keyboard? - quantumpotato_

I plugged in a borrowed USB drive to transfer jquery.js to students in my class (internet wasn&#x27;t working).<p>The USB drive didn&#x27;t work - it popped up for keyboard verification, and I pulled it out.<p>You don&#x27;t need to tell me it&#x27;s stupid to plug in USB devices, I&#x27;m not worried about that.<p>I&#x27;m wondering how you would make a USB drive that the computer thinks is a keyboard?<p>Is this malicious?
======
sp332
It's possible to make a USB device with a malicious HID (keyboard/mouse)
payload, check out Hak.5's USB Rubby Duckie project for example.

------
mschuster91
I guess so. Which brand/model is the stick?

